# Touren im raum Bretten



## dietercrouch (4. November 2010)

hallo, 
bin vor nicht alzulanger Zeit neu in die Gegend gezogen und bin auf der suche nach schönen Trails. War hier auch schon öfters unterwegs, bin bisher aber nicht so wirklich fündig geworden. 
An Wochenenden hätte ich auch zeit für ausgedehntere Touren im Schwarzwald. 

Gruß 
Daniel


----------



## XtCRacer (19. Februar 2011)

Hall zusammen,

ich grabe den Beitrag nochmal aus da er ja noch nicht so Alt ist.
Ich bin auf der Suche nach ein paar Bikerb die im Raum Bretten unterwegs sind.
Ich selbst wohne seit September hier und denke das es solangsam Zeit ist von der Rolle aus Bike zu wechseln.

Wäre schön wenn sich jemand findet mit dem man ab und zu mal eine Runde drehen kann.

Gruß Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## karsten71 (23. Februar 2011)

Wohn zwar nicht direkt in Bretten, arbeite aber hier und wär gerne mal zu einer Feierabendrunde am Start. Einfach mal melden wenn die Abende jetzt wieder etwas länger hell bleiben.


----------



## XtCRacer (4. März 2011)

Hi,

wie sieht es am Wochende (Sonntag) aus?
Wenn das Wetter past hätte ich lust auf eine MTB-Runde.

MfG Alex


----------



## dietercrouch (12. März 2011)

hab gar nicht mehr mit gerechnet das hier noch was kommt 
hab mein rad zur zeit leider noch in köln, werd es aber sicher nächstes wochenende hohlen, danach können wir gerne nen paar touren fahren.


----------



## XtCRacer (24. März 2011)

SO

wer hat Lust am WE das MTB auszufühern?


MfG Alex


----------



## karsten71 (25. März 2011)

Bin leider dieses WE schon verplant


----------



## Tom33 (25. März 2011)

Servus Leute, habe eine nette Trailrunde um Bretten, vllt. können wir die mal gemeinsam fahren (ca. 30km)... Am WE muss ich arbeiten, aber am 1. oder 2. April hätte ich Zeit. Hat wer Lust?


----------



## dietercrouch (30. März 2011)

so hab mein bike jetzt hier ich könnt am 1. oder zweiten aber immer erst abends ab 6


----------



## Tom33 (30. März 2011)

na dann würde ich Freitag bevorzugen... die Runde dauert max. 90 Minuten. 18:00 vorm Neff?

Allerdings ist das noch nicht 100%ig, da ich letzten Freitag ein kleines Missgeschick hatte und beide Handgelenke geprellt sind. Bin aber ganz zuversichtlich...


----------



## Tom33 (31. März 2011)

also das klappt morgen...

Wenn jemand Lust und Zeit hat, dann bitte im Laufe bis 15:00 hier eintragen. Ansonsten fahre ich nämlich früher oder drehe mal wieder eine Runde mit dem RR


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dietercrouch (31. März 2011)

denke das es beimir auch klappt falls was dazwischen ommt melde ich mich nochmal, ist es ein problem wenn wir uns 18:15 treffen ?


----------



## Tom33 (31. März 2011)

nö, aber dann wirds hinten raus etwas knapper... Falls Du nicht kommst, melde Dich bitte so früh wie möglich.


----------



## dietercrouch (1. April 2011)

werde kommen, da ich erst gegen 6 frei hab wirds halt was eng, aber ich denke ich schaff es zwische 6 und viertel nach. beim neff, da am kreisel oder wo genau ?


----------



## Tom33 (1. April 2011)

Prima, das Wetter wird ja hoffentlich auch halten. Ich warte gegenüber des Haupteingangs (wenn Du von der Stadt kommst, musst Du also am Kreisel zum Neff abbiegen). Aber soviel MTB'ler werden da nicht rumstehen 

Stress Dich nicht, ich werde 18:15 da sein und notfalls warte ich ein bisschen...


----------



## XtCRacer (1. April 2011)

Cool das sich ein paar Leute finden. Ich hab diese Wochende und heute leider keine Zeit aber das es jetzt länger hell ist.

Kann sich jemand Vorstellen nächsten Dienstag oder Mittwoch noch mal zu fahren.

MfG Alex

PS. wünsch euch heute abend viel spaß


----------



## Tom33 (1. April 2011)

Danke Dir 

Klar - nur nicht nächste Woche. Ich fahre auch Wochentags, meist aber vorm Spätdienst oder dann an den freien Tagen, nach der Frühschicht bin meist zu müde. Wenn man aber einen Termin hat, da muss man ja


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## karsten71 (1. April 2011)

Bin nächste Woche im Urlaub aber danach unter der Woche abends (Dienstag, Mittwoch oder Freitag) wär ich auch mal dabei.


----------



## Tom33 (2. April 2011)

Moin,

war eine nette Runde gestern und nächste Woche Do oder Fr sollte eigentlich nichts im Wege stehen.

Meldet euch einfach


----------



## dietercrouch (3. April 2011)

jo war ne nette runde, 
ich ich kann unter der woche eigentlich immer außer donnerstags. ner tour am wochenende steht meist auch nichts im weg.


----------



## dietercrouch (6. April 2011)

wie siehts freitag aus, ich könnte wieder ab 18:15 Uhr


----------



## Tom33 (6. April 2011)

hi, klingt gar nicht mal so schlecht... morgen will ich mal das RR bewegen und Fr dann als Ausgleich das MTB. Treffpunkt wie immer


----------



## dietercrouch (7. April 2011)

jo vor dem haupttor vom neff, hoffe ich komm pünklich


----------



## Tom33 (8. April 2011)

ich auch


----------



## Tom33 (11. April 2011)

Heute gegen 18:15 am Ortseingang Kleinvillars (von Knittlingen / Ruit kommend)? Könnte sein, das es bei mir 5 oder 10 Minuten länger dauert, muss vorher noch was erledigen...


----------



## dietercrouch (11. April 2011)

Tom33 schrieb:


> Heute gegen 18:15 am Ortseingang Kleinvillars (von Knittlingen / Ruit kommend)? Könnte sein, das es bei mir 5 oder 10 Minuten länger dauert, muss vorher noch was erledigen...


jo gerne muss ich nicht so hetzen


----------



## dietercrouch (12. April 2011)

ich würde morgen abend um halb sieben ne tour drehen, jemand zeit lust mitzukommen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tom33 (13. April 2011)

bei mir ginge es erst wieder evtl. am So...


----------



## dietercrouch (14. April 2011)

joa sonntag müsste gehen, falls jemand anderes noch lust hat an einem der anderen tage zu fahren kann er sich ja mal melden, ich werd die nächsten tage wohl regelmäßig fahren.


----------



## Tom33 (16. April 2011)

Also ich werde mal eine Woche mit dem MTB aussetzen, meine Handgelenke plagen mich wieder...


----------



## dietercrouch (17. April 2011)

na dann gute besserung


----------



## Tom33 (17. April 2011)

danke 

Werde die nächsten Tage RR fahren, da ist die Belastung nicht so groß. Wenn ich keine großen Beschwerden mehr habe, können wir Do oder Fr (oder an beiden Tagen ) ruhig wieder eine Runde drehen.


----------



## dietercrouch (18. April 2011)

bin ab donnerstag in köln  wird also erst nächste woche wieder was


----------



## Tom33 (18. April 2011)

war ja klar... Du Drückeberger


----------



## dietercrouch (19. April 2011)

so ähnlich, bin ab dienstag wieder da  vielleicht geht da ja was


----------



## Tom33 (19. April 2011)

nene, das schaut nich gut aus... am 5.5. wäre dann erst wieder was möglich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dietercrouch (21. April 2011)

kann man nix machen


----------



## dietercrouch (29. April 2011)

würd heute abend eine runde drehen, jemand lust mitzukommen?


----------



## Tom33 (29. April 2011)

evtl. Samstag nach der Buli 90 flotte Minütchen?!? Je nachdem ob ich nach dem Dienst pennen konnte... Lust?


----------



## Tom33 (30. April 2011)

mit dem Pennen hats leider nicht geklappt, lassen wir also mal den 5.5. als nächsten Termin stehen.


----------



## dietercrouch (30. April 2011)

hättes eh erst jetzt gesehen, das mit donnerstag sollte klappen, vielleicht hab ich dann auch meine runde zuende gebastelt.


----------



## Tom33 (4. Mai 2011)

Morgen.

Morgen? 18:00? Neff?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dietercrouch (4. Mai 2011)

jo oder wir starten ortseingang kleinvillars, dann können wir um knittlingen ne runde drehen


----------



## Tom33 (4. Mai 2011)

Man man, da reicht man einmal den kleinen Finger 

18:00 am OES, ok...


----------



## dietercrouch (4. Mai 2011)

ok


----------



## w69 (4. Mai 2011)

Hallo zusammen, 
wurde das schon diskutiert oder ist näheres bekannt? Liest sich vielversprechend.

Im Naturpark Stromberg-Heuchelberg 
http://www.muehlacker.de/mt/artikel.php?p=2011/4/28/1/


----------



## Tom33 (4. Mai 2011)

Liest sich gut, fahre 1-2 mal im Jahr Ri. Besigheim (oder andersrum) und habe da schon nette Trails gefahren. Im Juni ist ja der Strombike, mal sehen, ob da auch schon - zumindest teilweise, über ausgewiesene Wege gefahren wird.


----------



## Schlammpaddler (5. Mai 2011)

w69 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> wurde das schon diskutiert oder ist näheres bekannt? Liest sich vielversprechend.
> 
> Im Naturpark Stromberg-Heuchelberg
> http://www.muehlacker.de/mt/artikel.php?p=2011/4/28/1/



Naja, liest sich im ersten Moment nicht schlecht, aber die letzten paar Zeilen mit dem Kommentar vom Forstamt relativieren das ganze leider wieder. 
IMHO wieder mal der Versuch, uns Mountainbiker in ein eigenes Wegenetz zu drängen und uns von den eigentlich für uns interessanten Wegen auszusperren. Schade eigentlich, denn zumindest ich habe in den letzten knapp 20 Jahren im Stromberggebiet praktisch keine schlechten Erfahrungen mit Forstamt oder Fußgängern gemacht, wenn man mal von ein paar kleinen Motzereien durch übermotivierte Wanderer absieht.
Fakt ist wohl: legales Mountainbiken auf anspruchsvollen Wegen (wie wir es uns vorstellen --> Singletrails) ist in Baden Württemberg nicht möglich. Wie dieses Wegenetz dann aussieht, wenn es mit dem Waldgesetz konform geht, kann man sich wohl leicht ausmalen. 

Falls Ihr übrigens Freitags mal etwas früher unterwegs seid, würde ich gerne mal mitfahren. Ich bin in der Regel Freitags per Bike im Geschäft (Gölshausen). Allerdings mache ich mich dann zwischen 13.00 und 14.00 auf den Heimweg Richtung Illingen und benutze dabei natürlich möglichst viele Singletrails.


----------



## Tom33 (5. Mai 2011)

Moin,

na ja, die werden kaum öffentlich erwähnen, das man es nicht so eng sieht (falls es so ist)... Da das Gebiet recht weitläufig ist und nicht unmittelbar in einem Ballungsgebiet liegt, trifft man ja unterwegs nicht so viele Leute. Zumindest ging es mir bisher so...

Freitag Mittag würde bei mir schon gelegentlich passen, der Herr Crouch arbeitet aber gerne so lange. Mal sehen, ob wir das was hinkriegen... Ansonsten musst Du halt mal Überstunden machen


----------



## Schlammpaddler (5. Mai 2011)

Tom33 schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> na ja, die werden kaum öffentlich erwähnen, das man es nicht so eng sieht (falls es so ist)... Da das Gebiet recht weitläufig ist und nicht unmittelbar in einem Ballungsgebiet liegt, trifft man ja unterwegs nicht so viele Leute. Zumindest ging es mir bisher so...


die Strombergregion versucht in der letzten Zeit eben verstärkt auf Tourismus zu machen und da bietet so ein Wegenetz schon Vorteile, aber eben die erwähnten letzten Zeilen deuten meiner Meinung nach auch auf andere Interessen hin. Ob dann irgendwas kontrolliert wird oder nicht ist ne andere Sache. Manchmal werden dann Trails eben auf andere Art und Weise "unattaktiv" gemacht.



> Freitag Mittag würde bei mir schon gelegentlich passen, der Herr Crouch  arbeitet aber gerne so lange. Mal sehen, ob wir das was hinkriegen...  Ansonsten musst Du halt mal Überstunden machen


FREITAGS ÜBERSTUNDEN ? ? ?  Schau 'mer mal.


----------



## dietercrouch (5. Mai 2011)

naja ich würde auch gerne um 14 uhr frei machen ^^
ich kann ja mal vorsichtig nachhacken ob es morgen klappt.


----------



## Schlammpaddler (5. Mai 2011)

Wobei ich morgen um 17.00 geduscht und mit geputzten Zähnen bei meinem Zahnarzt auf dem Stuhl sitzen sollte, also kein Stress!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tom33 (5. Mai 2011)

und ich morgen 15:00 bei meinem Arbeitgeber Platz nehmen muss - Spätdienst... Aber der Sommer steht ja gerade erst in den Startlöchern


----------



## Schlammpaddler (5. Mai 2011)

Tom33 schrieb:


> und ich morgen 15:00 bei meinem Arbeitgeber Platz nehmen muss - Spätdienst... Aber der Sommer steht ja gerade erst in den Startlöchern


Ich sag ja - kein Stress!
Wir finden schon noch die passende Gelegenheit. 

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Schlammpaddler (5. Mai 2011)

w69 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> wurde das schon diskutiert oder ist näheres bekannt? Liest sich vielversprechend.
> 
> Im Naturpark Stromberg-Heuchelberg
> http://www.muehlacker.de/mt/artikel.php?p=2011/4/28/1/



Hier ein weiterer Artikel. 
http://www.vkz.de/de/heute/redaktio...turpark-entsteht-wegenetz-fuer-mountainbiker/
Liest sich IMHO schon nicht mehr ganz so vielversprechend. Für mich eher langweilig und gegen Ende des vierten Abschnitts eher einschränkend, zumindest was das offizielle Streckennetz betrifft. Aber warten wirs ab. Da mir eigentlich keine größeren Probleme bekannt sind, habe ich durchaus Hoffnung, dass alles so bleibt wie bisher und diejenigen, die sich gerne auf den Singletrails im Stromberg aufhalten, das auch weiterhin tun können.


----------



## dietercrouch (5. Mai 2011)

klappt bei mir auch nicht, wie siehts bei euch am wochenende aus ?


----------



## Tom33 (6. Mai 2011)

evtl. die Brettener Trailrunde ab 13:00, gebe aber noch Bescheid


----------



## dietercrouch (6. Mai 2011)

hmm hab gerade erfahren dass ich den ganzen samstag arbeiten darf, morgen wirds also bei mir nix-.-


----------



## Tom33 (6. Mai 2011)

ok, dann werde ich morgen wenigstens nicht so gehetzt und kann entspannt RR fahren...


----------



## dietercrouch (8. Mai 2011)

montag und dienstag jemad zeit ne runde zu fahren, hoffe hab nen neuen schaltzug bis dahin


----------



## Tom33 (9. Mai 2011)

ich könnte mir heute eine gemütliche Brettener Trailrunde vorstellen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dietercrouch (9. Mai 2011)

juuut, ich schaffs denke ich auf kurz nach sechs zum neff, hoffe bis dahin ist der schaltzug drann


----------



## Tom33 (9. Mai 2011)

Schalten wird überbewertet 

ich bin dann 18:15 am Eingang Neff und sonne mich noch ein wenig


----------



## dietercrouch (16. Juni 2011)

bin ab montag wieder im land, und auch direkt ne runde drehen hat am montag oder dienstag jemand zeit ?


----------



## Tom33 (17. Juni 2011)

Ja siehste, hier ist es doch am schönsten 

Ich habe leider Spätdienst und ob es danach klappt ist auch fraglich. Du weißt ja, der Dolomiti steht vor der Tür und ich muss die letzten Tage noch intensiv nutzen. Ich würde mich dann evtl. spontan mal melden...


----------



## dietercrouch (20. Juni 2011)

wo es am schönsten ist lässt sich drüber streiten  
jo mach das hoffe ich schaffs im laufe des tages nochmal reinzuschauen, wobei wenn es heute abend schüttet, hab ich nicht sooo die lust rad zu fahren, werd dann eher was anderes machen.


----------



## dietercrouch (23. Juni 2011)

jemand lust morgen abend ne runde zu drehen ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tom33 (2. Juli 2011)

Hi, vllt. muss ich Di aufs MTB ausweichen, ein 8er aus dem HR meines RR muss noch raus. Würde mich dann Di melden...


----------



## dietercrouch (2. Juli 2011)

dann schau ich das ich gegen 6 frei hab


----------



## Tom33 (5. Juli 2011)

hetz dich nicht ab, mein rennrad wurde gestern abend fertig...

nächste woche habe ich frühdienst, da bekommen wir es bestimmt mal wieder hin 

ps: vergiss nicht, am sonntag die daumen zu drücken


----------



## dietercrouch (5. Juli 2011)

ok mach trotzdem um 6 frei  
hast du am sonntag schon den marathon ?


----------



## Tom33 (5. Juli 2011)

dietercrouch schrieb:


> ok mach trotzdem um 6 frei
> hast du am sonntag schon den marathon ?


Schönen Feierabend 

Ja, am Sonntag 6:30 geht's los... Hoffentlich ändert sich die Vorhersage noch, im Moment ist für Sonntag Regen angesagt.


----------



## dietercrouch (5. Juli 2011)

na dann viel erfolg!!


----------



## Tom33 (5. Juli 2011)

danke Großer


----------



## fullyloaded (14. Juli 2011)

Hallo,
Bin vor ein paar Jahren der Gegend zugezogen und lebe in Knittlingen-Hohenklingen. Leider habe ich noch nicht richtig Anschluss gefunden und fände es klasse, wenn sich hier ein paar nette Leute finden würden, um regelmäßige Runden zu drehen. Idealerweise wäre der Ausgangspunkt für Touren im näheren Umland von Hohenklingen, ist jedoch keine Bedingung.
Ich bin momentan auf meinem Cube Acid (Hardtail) unterwegs. Es ist kein Highend- Bike, also definitiv nichts für schweres Gelände. Konditionsmäßig ist sicher noch nach oben Luft, aber fahre seit einem halben Jahr 6km ins Geschäft hin und 6 km  wieder zurück. Geschotterte Pisten war ich die letzten Tage öfter unterwegs, jeweils ca. 1,5 Stunden. Hoffe in jedem Fall dass es für den Anfang reichen wird. Leute, denkt bitte nicht "der verzählt aber gerne und viel!" Mache die Angaben nur, damit die Unterschiede/ Anforderungen nicht zu groß sein würden.
In dem Fall bitte zahlreich melden!
Mfg


----------



## dietercrouch (18. Juli 2011)

hi also ich starte meistens von knittlingen oder bretten aus, wenn du möchtest kannst du dich ja mal anschließen wobei es sind halt doch immer einige trails mit dabei, man kann die schwierigen stellen aber meist auch umfahren.


----------



## Tom33 (28. Juli 2011)

für kurzentschlossene... 18:15 in Bretten am Neff. Werden ca. 30km fahren (die Trails um Bretten herum)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tom33 (25. Januar 2014)

mal wieder etwas Leben reinbringen 

sofern es trocken bleibt, will ich 11:00 auf eine Wirtschaftwege-Tour aufbrechen... ca. 60km und 1000Hm...

Wer mag mitfahren?


----------



## fullyloaded (26. Januar 2014)

Hallo,
viel zu spät gelesen.... wäre gerne gewesen.... allerdings seit längerm die erste Tour, Konditionsstnd eher mäßig! ;-)
Wann steht die nächste Tour an?


----------



## Tom33 (26. Januar 2014)

war wieder nett, es müssen also nicht immer Trails sein... Am WE evtl. erst wieder in 2 Wochen, aber ich fahre auch unter der Woche (Schichtler).


----------



## fullyloaded (26. Januar 2014)

Unter der Woche ist bei mir eher sch... weil es so früh dunkel wird (kein Schichtler ;-)) in 2Wochen am we hätte ich schon zeit...( Wirtschafteswegetour wäre klasse)...


----------



## Tom33 (26. Januar 2014)

ok, falls ich mich hier nicht melde, kannst mich ja mal anstupsen


----------



## fullyloaded (26. Januar 2014)

geht klar...


----------



## Tom33 (28. Januar 2014)

Es soll ja nun die restliche Woche trocken und sonnig bleiben, da könnte man doch die Wirtschaftswege-Tour eine Woche vorziehen - allerdings auf Freitag den 31.1. (am WE muss ich Geld verdienen). Hat jemand Lust und wäre 14:00 abfahrt bereit? Dauert dann mit kleiner Pause ~3,5 Std


----------



## fullyloaded (29. Januar 2014)

Hey, Freitag geht bei mir leider nicht.... ware aber trotzdem klasse, wenn wir das Übernächste Wochenende festhalten... Sonntag vielleicht??!


----------



## Tom33 (29. Januar 2014)

nächste Woche kann ich nur am Sonntag (9.2.)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tom33 (3. Februar 2014)

also Sonntag soll es ja trocken bleiben, 11:00 ab Bretten...

@fullyloaded, bist Du noch dabei? Wer möchte noch?


----------



## fullyloaded (4. Februar 2014)

Bei mir würde Sonntag passen... Ab wo?


----------



## Tom33 (4. Februar 2014)

am Kreisverkehr beim Neff oder falls Du Dich auskennst, Gustav-Hertz-Strasse beim Gerweck...


----------



## fullyloaded (4. Februar 2014)

Finde beides  hab da ums eck mal gewohnt....


----------



## Tom33 (4. Februar 2014)

prima, dann 11:00 beim Bäcker


----------



## fullyloaded (5. Februar 2014)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tom33 (8. Februar 2014)

morgen soll es arg windig sein und mit Schauern müssen wir wohl auch rechnen... ich hoffe Du bist nicht aus Zucker 

ach ja, es sind nur ca. 90% befestigte Wege, wir werden also dreckig.


----------



## fullyloaded (8. Februar 2014)

Regen wird überbewertet.... bis um 11Uhr also....


----------



## fullyloaded (8. Februar 2014)

...und mit bisschen glück hamma rückenwind und nicht gegenwind


----------



## Tom33 (8. Februar 2014)

oh, ein Optimist...

(wir fahren aber eine Runde )


----------

